# Moving to Spain in 2012



## mario2011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello to All,

Just joined this group because my family and I are planning to move to Spain. I am 45 years old, my wife is 44 and our daughter is 4. I currently teach for a local school district. I have 20 years of teaching experience and have taught ESL and Special Ed.

I am aware of the high unemployment rate but would like to live in Spain for 6 - 12 months to start. I plan on bringing a fair amount of savings so that we can survive for about 3 - 4 months. 

Also we both speak fluent Spanish and I have been to Madrid before. We are wondering how much does it cost to live in Spain for a month? I know the exchange rate is 1.42 Euros to 1 US Dollar. Is rent high in Madrid? Could I find a job in Madrid teaching English? Special Ed?

We are just starting our research and have not committed 100% to going next year. I am willing to wait to 2013. However, I'm not getting any younger and my wife and I really need this change. We have high hopes. Any info or advice from an expat living in espana would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mario2011 said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> Just joined this group because my family and I are planning to move to Spain. I am 45 years old, my wife is 44 and our daughter is 4. I currently teach for a local school district. I have 20 years of teaching experience and have taught ESL and Special Ed.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome


As US citizens, have you looked into what visas are available to you?

the way I understand it an employer would need to sponsor you to move here, so you need to secure employment before you come over

while I think it highly unlikely that you'd be successful - the first thing I'd suggest is contacting all the American & International schools to see if they can offer you employment & would be willing to sponsor you


have a read of this http://www.expatforum.com/spain/spain-visas-permits-and-immigration.html


----------

